# Yorktown oil train schedule??



## edjbox (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone know what time the Yorktown oil trains arrive to Amoco Junction in Newport News and finally down the branch line to Yorktown??? Been trying to find it for a while but can't.


----------



## edjbox (May 16, 2014)

Friday 5/16/2014

Oil train at Busch Gardens 1:25 PM


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2014)

I'd be curious as to this as well, for two reasons. One is some passing railfanning. The other, though, is actually travel planning, since if we start getting long oil trains, it's going to make a real mess of Jefferson Avenue and Rt. 17.


----------



## edjbox (May 23, 2014)

Looks like the trains do not go all the way down to the main CSX Newport News yard, but I have seen about a dozen cars (including several coal cars, gravel, gondola, and empty tank cars that usually carry such things as corn syrup and oil) being deadheaded to the CSX car shops in Newport News for minor repairs

Also, there was an oil train hanging around Richmond Airport at 7pm heading east


----------



## edjbox (Jun 3, 2014)

This past Saturday oil train seen crawling from Yorktown to Amoco Junction around 1PM, train blocked Jefferson Ave for a while as well


----------

